# Is this for a milling machine of was it used for a grinder?



## rmsflorida (Dec 25, 2013)

This Ebay seller has this dividing fixture too.  Item #161182321280
Is this for a milling machine of was it used for a grinder?
I realize it could be used either machining operation.
Just need to know.
Robbie


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 25, 2013)

rmsflorida said:


> This Ebay seller has this dividing fixture too.  Item #161182321280
> Is this for a milling machine of was it used for a grinder?
> I realize it could be used either machining operation.
> Just need to know.
> Robbie



I would use it on a milling machine. Looks good to me, has extra indexing plates and collect closure.  If it has a key slot on the bottom it will help setup.  Good luck


----------

